# Favorite classical Composers?



## JSaarinen (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi! I was wondering if we had any fans of classical music here, and if so, what y’all’s favorite composers are.

I personally really love Bach, Robert Schumann, Chopin, Hindemith, Brahms and Mahler.

I’m majoring in Horn Performance, so I might be a little biased towards those last three.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2019)

Beethoven and Mozart are always wonderful. Classical music truly is a cultural treasure.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 9, 2019)

I usually tend to like Baroque composers (Bach, Vivaldi, Leclair), but lately I've been enjoying DeBussy and Chopin as well.

I'm not a music major, but I played clarinet in middle/high school and I taught myself piano as a hobby.


----------



## Groggy (Oct 9, 2019)

Haven't listened much to classical music lately but I'd most certainly choose between Holst or Tchaikovsky.










I really can't say which one, both are equally amazing and I'd rather have both than to pick one.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 9, 2019)

Chopin is delicious! So is Debussy and his suggestive atmospheres. Also love Manuel de Falla~

But lately I've been a huuuuuuge fan of Isao Tomita's interpretations of Holst's "The Planets" work, with all the organic sounds he extracts from electronic synths


----------



## JSaarinen (Oct 9, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I usually tend to like Baroque composers (Bach, Vivaldi, Leclair), but lately I've been enjoying DeBussy and Chopin as well.
> 
> I'm not a music major, but I played clarinet in middle/high school and I taught myself piano as a hobby.


Ain't gonna lie, I'm not the biggest fan of Vivaldi, but Daddy Bach is always a treat. I've been listening to Pierre Fournier's recording of the Cello suites, and I swear I notice something new every time.


----------



## JSaarinen (Oct 9, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Chopin is delicious! So is Debussy and his suggestive atmospheres. Also love Manuel de Falla~
> 
> But lately I've been a huuuuuuge fan of Isao Tomita's interpretations of Holst's "The Planets" work, with all the organic sounds he extracts from electronic synths


I actually played the Suite from the Three Cornered Hat last season! Devilishly hard writing, but suuuuuuuuper satisfying to play.


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 10, 2019)

I still stand by Ralph Vaughn Williams. Although I wouldn't mind listening to some Debussy.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 10, 2019)

There's a lot of good classical music. I prefer Tchaikovsky usually, or Brahms.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm partial to a bit of classical music every now and then. Greig and Dvořák are two whom I really quite like but have yet to be mentioned.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Oct 10, 2019)

JSaarinen said:


> Hi! I was wondering if we had any fans of classical music here, and if so, what y’all’s favorite composers are.
> 
> I personally really love Bach, Robert Schumann, Chopin, Hindemith, Brahms and Mahler.
> 
> I’m majoring in Horn Performance, so I might be a little biased towards those last three.


Hm.... Classical you say.... Interesting enough (I am a musician..) I don't have any..


----------

